# Its just not working out..



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We are rehoming Layla, our Cheapeake Bay tomorrow. We got her out of a bad situation wher otherwise she would be dead now, so I feel good about that. However, she's just not really getting along with our other two girls Lucky and Copper. But with Aussie our boy. She acts very dominant towards them usually when they all get excited and run up and down the fence line barking. She will turn all her excitement on them and start fighting. She is bad about growling at Copper to keep her away where she can get the attention. So, I contacted a lady who is involved in Chessy rescue, from Rome Georgia. We are meeting her halfway between Rome and Talladega tomorrow. I think it is the best thing to do for her where she can be fosterd until the right home is found for her. I feel confident that we tried and gave her a chance, she just isn't right for us in our house. I just had to get it off my chest, because I doubt myself one minute, and then the next is "no, this is the best for Layla and for us".


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You are doing the right thing.

I know how hard it is when you bring an animal into your home, fall in love with them, and try everything possible to make it work... and it just doesn't. Not all dogs are meant to live together, and it sucks, especially when you've already had them for a while and grown to love them like your own. You already did a wonderful thing by saving her, and you tried to give her a forever home. But first and foremost, your responsibility is to make sure the dogs that were there first do not have their quality of life lowered by adding a new dog to the mix... (if that makes sense). You are taking her somewhere where she will be in a loving foster home until they can find the perfect forever home, I couldn't think of a better solution. You did good for her.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, you did the right thing. Sometimes the dynamics of the dogs just don't work. It's also harder sometimes to give them to a rescue than to keep them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry it's not working out to keep her. But I agree, if she's throwing off the whole balance and peace between your other pack members then it's best for everyone for her to find a home that she will thrive in. I can relate as we rehomed Freya a few weeks ago for similar reasons :frown:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Believe me I know! When the dogs don't get along NO ONE is truly happy, and it is best to do what is going to give the dog the best life possible. Don't let your second guessing out think you, Layla will be happier and so will your pack! You did the right thing in looking to a rescue to foster her until the right home could be found.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been there, done that, and hard as it was rehoming the pomeranian Georgie, it was something that had to be done, he is thriving in his new home. In our home he was hiding out in his crate ALL the time, we had too many animals for his comfort zone, and he attacked my little Zoey and I nearly lost her (grand mal seizure) due to the attack. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do to restore/keep balance in the pack.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you everybody. It has worked out for the best. The lady from the rescue is going to keep us informed on her, and let us know when she gets her forever home. She's in good hands.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope she gets a new home soon! And hey at least you were able to help her out when she would have died otherwise!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you have to do what's best for all of your dogs
including Layla. rehoming Layla sounds best for all.
sometimes when you rescue you can do your best
but it doesn't work out. i also think rehoming is
harder on the human than the dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, you did the right thing. Your loyalty has to lie with your own pups first. Its sad that it didn't turn out to be a match made in heaven, but that's life unfortunately. You saved her life and did the absolute best you could by the pup and made sure she's in great hands now, you really can't do much more than that. 
Hopefully it won't be long before someone falls in love with her.


----------

